# First boat build.



## Scott85 (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks like I'll be picking up my new to me boat next week. I've only seen pictures of it as of right now. Getting it from my wife's friend. They bought it 2 or 3 years ago from one of their friends and they never used it. From a little research is looks like it's a lowe 1436. It comes with 2 motors and I haven't seen then yet. This wasn't my first choice when I was looking for a boat but the price was right. 
I will be using it 95% of the time as a duck boat. My plan since goose season is less than 2 weeks away and duck season looks like it will be 2 months away, I will be going with rock solid dugout style blind. I hunt small lakes and swamps. 
This is my second boat, I owned a 14 tracker v bottom boat. The only thing I did to that was install a front casting deck and lights. I plan on using this boat this season pretty much as is. I plan on putting in a plywood floor just to make it easier to move around in. I have no dog so the boat will be the blind and retriever. 

When I install the floor what size plywood should I use and is regular exterior paint with grit added enough to protect the plywood for at least one season? 

Next year I might remove the two benches and install a epoxy covered wood floor with two pedestal seats to make hunting out of it easier.


----------



## nguye569 (Aug 12, 2015)

Scott85 said:


> When I install the floor what size plywood should I use and is regular exterior paint with grit added enough to protect the plywood for at least one season?
> View attachment 1



Most people on here would suggest 1/2" plywood if you think the ribs are far enough where the plywood won't flex/bounce. 3/4" would be more than enough if you want to spend a bit more money and have a bit more weight. I just picked up 5/8" for my boat last night, I think that's a good in between thickness. 

I think exterior paint with some grit may do just fine for a year.

Cabela's sells this stuff (which I don't know if it'll last longer than a year or not either). 
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Carpet-Floor-Coverings/Carpet-Floor-Adhesive%7C/pc/104794380/c/104711580/sc/104181480/Cabelas-Tuff-Coat-Non-Skid-Coating/700772.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fcarpet-floor-adhesive%2F_%2FN-1100629%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104181480


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 12, 2015)

I use a good quality exterior house paint on 3/4" exterior grade plywood for the floor of my 1436 jon for duck hunting. I mounted a Cabelas northern flight blind on it.


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks guys for the ideas. I'll be going with 19/32" plywood and I'm going with Parker duck boat paint.


----------



## ADIBOO (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like a good start for a duck boat build. I just got done spraying parkers on my boat last night. So far I like how the color turned out (hunter green). It has great reviews on reliability so I guess we'll see after this season.


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 12, 2015)

Dumb question number one. I'm doing a scissor blind, how do I camo the bow and stern of the boat? Extra material on the front of the port side and extra material on the back of the starboard side? And when I set it up run a clip to attach it to the opposite side?


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, I went and looked at the boat and shook hands. He got the boat from a friend and never used it, he goes fishing all the time with the guy so he has no need for the boat. It is a lowe 1436. The trailer is homemade and built like a tank. I was worried about the trailer, but the trailer turned out to be solid with some of the wood being that composite stuff. The 2 bunks do look like they are pressure treated covered in carpet but how the boat is on the trailer there is very little contact. The two motors are both trolling motors and it even comes with a battery. The trolling motors are fine with me cause both of the pond I hunt are restricted to trolling motors only. Only thing that needs to be done to the trailer right now is replace the bearings just because and it could use a new jack. The duck blind kit has been ordered so I'll be ready to hit the water when the season opens.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'd get rid of any pressure treated lumber as soon as possible.


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah I meant to add that too. Just for a easy fix I'll be just using regular 2x4 this season.


----------



## Scott85 (Sep 1, 2015)

Question for the duck hunters. Putting camo netting up for my scissor blind, so I need raffia grass or can I get away without it just throw some natural vegetation to break up the outline?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 1, 2015)

I used woven grass mats with cattails stuck in it to break up the outline.


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 4, 2016)

It's been awhile and the boat sat on the back burner during deer season. I wanted to go hunting tomorrow so I had to get my butt in gear.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 28, 2016)

Got the light bar installed today. The cheap switch I got keeps blowing fuses so I have another switch on the way from Amazon.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 28, 2016)

I want to remove the middle bench and install a pedestal seat but I'm scared to. I know a lot of people have removed it but it still makes me nervous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jan 28, 2016)

Regarding your "switch blowing fuses".. Unless the switch itself is shorting out...the switch wouldn't cause a fuse to blow. All a switch does is ----touch the two ends of the positive wire together, or break them apart.----

If you want to check it out, just remove the switch...and touch the two ends of the positive wires together. The light should go on and off as you touch and "untouch" the wires. If the fuse blows....the switch had nothing to do with it. 

You then either have a short, or your lights draw more current than the size of the wire and fuse will allow.

richg99


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 28, 2016)

With the negative wire hooked up to the switch it blows the fuse, take the negative wire off the switch it works fine but the switch doesn't turn the light on or off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hmmmmmm negative wire is never attached to a switch. you only break the red/positive wire. Negative goes directly to the lights.

Red (positive) from battery to switch/////switch//////red to lights
Black (negative) from battery directly to lights.

??

rich


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 28, 2016)

Rich, the switch has a light in it that lights up when the switch is on. The switch it self needs a negative for the light to work.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## richg99 (Jan 28, 2016)

Something is wrong in the wiring.


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 28, 2016)

This is the back of the switch, black wire from the light is tied into the negative from the battery and goes to the earth. The supply has the positive from the battery and the load goes to the light.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jan 28, 2016)

Deleted by richg99

I'm not sure if what i said was correct.
.

richg99


----------



## richg99 (Jan 28, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Harrisonjonboat (Jan 31, 2016)

the boat is looking great i am just wanting to but in my own light bar what brand and model did u use and how did u wire it


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 31, 2016)

Harrisonjonboat said:


> the boat is looking great i am just wanting to but in my own light bar what brand and model did u use and how did u wire it


Thanks, The cheap switch I got was crap so I doing what others recommend. I'm using 14ga wire, inline fuse and a 30 amp rely. The led is a cheap China on from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KQXKG46/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1454263143&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=light+bar&dpPl=1&dpID=511stvLERHL&ref=plSrch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

